# Microclimate AHS Heater Questions



## E.g.g. (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be purchasing a 250 watt Microclimate AHS Heater/Thermostat for a 40" X 18" X 18" plywood terrarium. Is it possible for the unit to burn the snake who will occupy the terrarium? I would purposefully mount the unit so that the snake could not climb over or rest on the the heaters 2" edge. Also, will the heater discolor the wood in the area where it is mounted? I was thinking of placing a 1/8" rectangle of cork between the plywood and the heater to prevent this...

Thanks!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

AHS units can get very hot especialy when first turning on or if the viv cools down due to something like the door being opened.


----------



## E.g.g. (Sep 30, 2008)

My snake would have to purposefully climb about 12" in order to come into contact with the housing of the AHS unit. Can anyone with experience definitely say whether it would be hazardous for the animal, or would instinct tell the snake to back off? If it might be a problem, I might just purchase a 220 volt radiant panel, and use a Microclimate thermostat.

I was attacted to the Microclimate AHS unit since it is very compact, and a 2 in 1 heater/thermostat. Microclimate does not warn clients of the inherent danger of the unit becoming too hot, and most shops in the UK don't even carry the wire mesh protective guard.

Am I being too cautious? Thanks so much for your input! :welcome:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

12" is nothing for a snake to climb.
They will climb much higher and wrap around a heat lamp given the chance.
There are several gruesome photos on here of what can happen.
As for guards for them they are available if you look around (such as in my signature cough cough)


----------



## E.g.g. (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks again for your response. If I had the AHS unit mounted on the ceiling, would a cornsnake or a kingsnake typically coil around an excessively hot heater? If so, wouldn't the wire mesh of a protective cover also be hot enough to promote a burn injury? Should I rethink my thoughts for a heating application?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes they can coil round a heater to the extent of burning themself.
The idea of a guard is that they cant get as close to the heat source, yes the guard can get warm but not as warm as it would be without a guard.


----------



## E.g.g. (Sep 30, 2008)

Gotcha... Thanks very much!


----------

